# Australische Domain



## fercules (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand wo ich in Deutschland .com.au bzw. net.au Adressen registrieren kann? Es geht über eine Info-Seite über Australien, da dachte ich eine solche Domain wäre echt cool. Kenne sogar jemanden, der seine australische Wohnanschrift als DOmaininhaber zur Verüfung stellen würde.

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2004)

Lt. vermag dies bspw. dieser Anbieter


----------

